# PubMed- The Fodmap Diet for Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Food Fad or Roadmap to a New Treatment Paradigm?



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*The Fodmap Diet for Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Food Fad or Roadmap to a New Treatment Paradigm?*

Gastroenterology. 2009 May 28;

Authors: Rangnekar AS, Chey WD

PMID: 19482108 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

